# Tickler ideas



## Dsc900 (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking for ideas of ticklers. We are not using air. For example. Feather dusters..old wigs..etc. something that will last for over 20 nites.


----------



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

We have an Arachnid section, and to feel like "cobwebs" your walking through, we just use simple old thin fishing line tied from above- you can hardly see it in the light, and not at all in the dark. and can totally feel it when you walk through it!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I understand the French have some great ones....

However, in addition to feathers and wigs, what about fur? I'm thinking a 1/4" dowel rod of whatever length, with a 1/4" diameter expension spring on the end so it's flexible. Cover with fur, or bubble wrap, or whatever to give it an unnerving texture.

Something I was thinking of making myself is taking a dowel rod and/or an extension spring and making tendrils out of sislicone. Just squirt the silicone onto the end and make a bead as long as your tendril. Maybe even reinforce a vertain length with wire. That should be interesting.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I would worry about a thin dowel breaking from someone panicking, and becoming a stab hazard. Similarly with a thick dowel being something for someone to run into hard and get a bruise.

Why no air? how about an Airzooka?


----------



## ifyoudare (Sep 1, 2018)

We have this idea of mounting a 2x4 to one of the walls in between our rat/dead exterminator room & our spider room--low, like ankle/calve-height--drilling holes in it and gluing in long, thin, pliable tubing, so people will feel like they're walking through rat tails. Haven't attempted to excecute it yet, so I don't know if it will be successful.


----------

